# pt 92 they reliable?



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I seen a pt 92 at a local gun shop, its used and i want to get it but only if it has a decocker do all pt 92 have decockers and how reliable are these i just bought the beretta 92 FS and love it wouldn't mind the pt 92 as a ccw. :draw:


----------



## jjber_70 (Jul 2, 2008)

I personally like the pt92 better than the beretta, I just bought one and actually just shot it today has about 800 rounds through and not one problem, jam, etc, I just got back from the range today and it was another good day for the pt 92. I dont think the older versions from the 80's and early 90's have the auto decocker, the newer ones do though, and the really new ones have an accessory rail, I have posted some other info about my pt92 in the Taurus forum if your interested, 
Hows the condition of the gun your looking at? check the overall tightness to make sure nothing is rattling around, check barrell tightness too if it is an older pt92


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

*pt92*

gonna head back to the gun store tomorrow to see if its still there and check it out again i didn't really get a good look at it i was being rushed out by my friend i think he wanted around $250.00 for it is that a good deal ?


----------



## jjber_70 (Jul 2, 2008)

Heck ya thats a good deal, Check it out tomorrow let me know what happens!


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

*gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well i went back to the shop today right after work because i wanted this gun, well i got there 5 minutes to late because there was a guy looking at it and filling out the paperwork for it. It is a 20 minute drive and it took way longer thanks to that little old lady in front of me and all the school buses. Guess there is a reason i didnt get there in time :smt076


----------



## jjber_70 (Jul 2, 2008)

Too bad! I am sad for you because that was a very decent price for a used Taurus! Like you said things always work out for a reason and it just wasnt meant to be for you to ge that gun, Now you have an excuse to just go buy a brand new one :mrgreen:


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

*ordered one today get it by tuesday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

well jjber_70 i just did that today and i should have it by Tuesday i just bought the beretta also last week but the Taurus is in stainless and rubber grips cant wait to get it im gonna have it with me all the time, and i dont care if people say its to big to carry ill make it happen lol :smt033


----------



## jjber_70 (Jul 2, 2008)

Glad to hear! It is one of Taurus' best designed and most reliable Pistols, Im heading out to the range again this Sat morning Ill be taking my 92 and the Mossberg 12 gauge were going to knock out some clay pigeons.
I want your personal opinion too, after you shoot it and compare it to the beretta!
Enjoy your newest addition to the family!


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

*got her today*

well guys i got her today i cleaned her up good and she is ready for the range tomorrow ill be posting pics of the family soon. :smt023


----------



## jjber_70 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweet Have fun! Cant wait to see those pics :smt068


----------

